# '08 Subject Assignment - TIME - Due June 27th



## MissMia (Jun 13, 2008)

Theme: TIME

There is never enough time in the day! Show us how many ways time can be represented in a photograph.

Please post new photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## MissMia (Jun 13, 2008)

This was in my grandmother's kitchen for 50 years. Now it's in mine! :cheers:


----------



## im_trying11 (Jun 13, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 13, 2008)

love that clock, how confusing is that gonna be if you're drunk or what-not.. 

i'll keep this theme in mind when i'm out shooting at the weekend.. always wanted to try star trails.. hmm.


----------



## RandyB (Jun 13, 2008)

MissMia said:


> This was in my grandmother's kitchen for 50 years. Now it's in mine! :cheers:


 

Great one MissMia!  I love it!


----------



## MissMia (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I love that clock. That is my funny entry for this assignment.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 14, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> love that clock, how confusing is that gonna be if you're drunk or what-not..



I'm not drunk and already confused 0_o by that clock


----------



## chondamx (Jun 18, 2008)

My kitchen clock--


----------



## schuylercat (Jun 19, 2008)

1/60, reverse lens macro, in really dim window light, hand held.  This was fun.  Hard to hand hold, but it's the first time I have actually SEEN 1/60th in motion.


----------



## TheRival (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## frfefarfearz (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## AE86 (Jun 21, 2008)

Went to IKEA got some other shots too. 
Canon 30D 17-85 IS


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 21, 2008)

I decided to take a different take on time...

Look at the age of the car, and the time it took to rust out... 






Parts of an old Oldsmobile Futuramic..


----------



## frfefarfearz (Jun 21, 2008)

its really futuramic 
big bully  lolz

nice concept of time!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 22, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Look at the age of the car,
> .



Look at the parking Job! 

Only a woman could park a car like that

" this isn't the mall parking lot"


LOL just joking!


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 22, 2008)

C677T said:


> Look at the parking Job!
> 
> Only a woman could park a car like that
> 
> ...


 

It's so sad to see, this isn't the only car parked by the river. I have a ton of photos of cars parked/buried in this location. Apparently in the old days they used to use cars to build up the riverbank to prevent erosion.
I have more photos of the old cars, classics, now ruined.:stun:


So some possible male influence there.. hahaha


----------



## johngpt (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorta time relevant. These are of me and my wife. The lower of the two was probably taken in 1980, at a potluck thrown by coworkers. The upper one was taken this January, again at a reunion potluck with the same coworkers. Time has a way of marching on, eh?








How retro are those sideburns?

The lower photo was scanned from a faded and discolored original, then retouched in PS CS2 to restore the color, get rid of all the scanned artifacts.


----------



## frfefarfearz (Jun 22, 2008)

i love old pics!  the second pic is sooo cool  hehe


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 24, 2008)

More traditional time photo


----------

